# Odd question about cooling a PC with an AC.



## Akoz

So, I have been revamping my server closet and have routed my window unit up and over to the closet to improve heat issues and it is working better then expected. That being said, I would like to put my desktop PC up there and configure and resize the blower to go directly into the intake (front) of my PC case.

Does anyone see any issues with this? Or advice going in? It’s only a 250sqft AC I got almost brand new at a pawn shop for $70 bucks.

Bonus Question. I Am currently using cardboard box painted white to transfer the cool air, would a plastic dryer hose work better? Something else?


----------



## munternet

Akoz said:


> So, I have been revamping my server closet and have routed my window unit up and over to the closet to improve heat issues and it is working better then expected. That being said, I would like to put my desktop PC up there and configure and resize the blower to go directly into the intake (front) of my PC case.
> 
> Does anyone see any issues with this? Or advice going in? It’s only a 250sqft AC I got almost brand new at a pawn shop for $70 bucks.
> 
> Bonus Question. I Am currently using cardboard box painted white to transfer the cool air, would a plastic dryer hose work better? Something else?


You need to have the PC in an enclosed space, same as the server/s or you will get condensation where the cool parts contact the warm, moist air.
If the temp difference is not too great you might get away with it
If you are talking about placing the PC in the server space and directing cool air through the PC first it should be ok although you could use the exhaust from the PC as the exhaust from the server space since it will likely be producing the most heat


----------



## g00s3y

I don't think you want a bunch of condensation on the inside of your PC. It may not happen, but I wouldn't want to risk it.


----------



## TK421

really only depends on the humidity and dew point of the air being fed into the intakes


----------



## Tadaen Sylvermane

> really only depends on the humidity and dew point of the air being fed into the intakes


This is the key. Here in southern AZ I had a friend who had ac ducts blowing straight into his case. Had it running full blast at 65 degrees. Never had an issue. Our humidity here is laughable. On the other hand around the coast or whatever it's something I wouldn't even attempt.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Do you know how many BTUs of cooling the unit supplies? Or more accurately, the amount of heat can the AC unit can remove?

Additionally, how many of watts does all of your equipment consume under typical load?

It’s a pretty simple calc.

On a note of condensation... warm air condenses on cool surfaces. A home portable / window AC unit likely won’t be cool enough to have condensation to form on the outside.

Just note that if you want to have minimal maintenance, ensure you have a drain line from the AC for any condensation from the internal tank (if there is one) to escape.

Since none of this equipment is likely super critical, im sure any duct work you can muster will help direct cooler air into the intakes.

Some equipment is also sensitive to humidity just an FYI (to minimize static build up) but I really don’t think think we are near that level of discussion.


----------



## TK421

Tadaen Sylvermane said:


> This is the key. Here in southern AZ I had a friend who had ac ducts blowing straight into his case. Had it running full blast at 65 degrees. Never had an issue. Our humidity here is laughable. On the other hand around the coast or whatever it's something I wouldn't even attempt.



what's the lowest humidity point that wouldn't be harmful to computer I wonder?


surely going too dry can also cause some issues?


----------



## Akoz

The AC Unit is actually in the window so it drains outside. it sends the AC flow through a make shift air path that I have made up into the top of my closest which I have converted to a desk at the bottom and a server rack / pc case at the top. The cables all run though a cable management pipe up and down the wall. Its done this way so the whole empty room behind me can be sued for VR.

As we all know heat rises so I put it all up there so I am not hot as it was rising from below the desk. I ran the AC up there to help cool it off and it pushes he hot air out and disperses it throughout the rest of the room.

Currently I have the AC off because IM not sure how it would affect the PC (and its not as hot in TX at the moment) but it worked ok with the rack.

Please be kind of the artistic skills with a mouse in windows sketch book.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Nice sketch, looks like the user is happy with their standing desk!

*Window AC units aren't designed to force cooler air through duct work.*

The less bends you have in the duct work, the less restriction you will have but I'm assuming you're working within your constraints. However, you'll likely need fans to help improve the air flow.

The only other recommendation is you indicate the size of the AC.

You can use a tool like this Watts to BTU conversion calculator and it will indicate the size of AC unit you need.

I assume your AC unit is rated for at least 5000 BTU/h, which can easily cover 1000w of heating (PC hardware).

Edited for clarity*


----------



## Avacado

TK421 said:


> what's the lowest humidity point that wouldn't be harmful to computer I wonder?
> 
> 
> surely going too dry can also cause some issues?


The dryer, the better. I try to keep it <70 any higher and I get nervous.


----------



## Akoz

I live in Texas, high humidity in general but not so in my house... I run the AC which keeps the humidity pretty low in the house itself.


----------

